
It's about time for a digital work permit for remote workers - zabana
https://levels.io/remote-worker-visa/
======
TomMarius
I don't think this is true (partially). I am not a lawyer, but my lawyer told
me (EU citizen) that I'm free to work from basically anywhere where I can have
income - tourist visa forbids me from being employed in a local company, not
from working for a company based in a country where I can legally work, that's
a different law.

The situation is of course different with taxes, where your "tax residence"
(as we call it in Europe) lies in the country that can be objectively called
your home/base (based on dozens of criteria), sometimes regardless of where
you actually work. However it can be perfectly legal to pay your (income)
taxes in a country where you can't legally work because these are two
different things, and not paying the taxes would be illegal.

I can't be employed in a USA company (even remotely) because I don't have work
visa, but I can have US clients and travel to the US (even for business - see
B1 visa). I can't work from there not because the visa forbids it, but because
that would mean I'm generating income on US soil, which I'm forbidden by a
different law.

This situation is very different in Europe and Asia, the United States are
well known for their draconic tax laws.

